# SoCal Ride (Riverside) 2/21/15 SATURDAY 11am



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2015)

New start location and time. Central and the 91Fwy at the Panera Bread, Riverside Plaza. Plenty of parking and coffee for FordMike. Click the link below to for more info

https://www.facebook.com/events/3604...ate=1111749730


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2015)

Can't make it this time Bub. Monrovia Rides are always the 3rd Saturday of the Month


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 10, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Monrovia Rides are always the 3rd Saturday of the Month




I'll have to look into that since I will be in a place called Brea the weekend of April 18th (day of Copake).
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2015)

*We will have to set up a ride for you*



scrubbinrims said:


> I'll have to look into that since I will be in a place called Brea the weekend of April 18th (day of Copake).
> Chris




Brea is about 30-40 minutes from me.  I will set up a ride the weekend you are here if you are interested.  Or mike could do one


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2015)

Well crap.  Sorry Mike, I was thinking you were the second week.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Schedule to Ride...?*

:o







Robertriley said:


> Well crap.  Sorry Mike, I was thinking you were the second week.




There are rides every weekend. And Swapmeets we like to attend. 3rd Sat  in Monrovia. Rat Rod Riders meet in HB 2nd Sat. Vets Bike swap is usually the 4th Sun
Now we can chose which ride to go to on Sat 2/21.... LB Vets is Sun 2/22


----------



## 48b6 (Feb 12, 2015)

How long of a ride is this?



Robertriley said:


> New start location and time. Central and the 91Fwy at the Panera Bread, Riverside Plaza. Plenty of parking and coffee for FordMike. Click the link below to for more info
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/3604...ate=1111749730
> View attachment 195147View attachment 195148View attachment 195149


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2015)

As long as it isn't windy, I'd say around 15 miles at a slow pace


----------



## 48b6 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok, I may have to check that out. pay a visit to my old stomping grounds.



Robertriley said:


> As long as it isn't windy, I'd say around 15 miles at a slow pace


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2015)

If you don't want to drag a bike down, let me know and I'll have one ready for you


----------



## 48b6 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the offer!



Robertriley said:


> If you don't want to drag a bike down, let me know and I'll have one ready for you


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2015)

Just a heads up  on the ride


----------



## ssc (Feb 20, 2015)

Which way or route are you going? I may try to catch up as I have my grandsons baseball game in the morning.

Cheers, Steve


----------

